# Help interpreting measurements when looking to buy clothes online



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

I've dug around in the archives here and other places on the net as far as interpreting measurements of clothes, particularly suit jackets and sport coats, when considering a purchase online. Most authorities suggested that your chest diameter measured with a tape would be your labeled jacket size, ie- measured chest of 46" would wear size 46 coat, and that most manufacturers would add 4" to this measurement to make the jacket fit. Thus, a measured 46" chest would look for a jacket of 50" circumference or 25" pit-to-pit measurement. I have noticed many regulars on here and other boards seem to only subtract 2" from the jacket circumference for the size, ie-24" pit-to-pit jackets listed as a size 46. I know size labels are subjective and vary alot from one manufacturer to another, but I was wondering about some conflicting information I had found online (not entirely suprising, I know). I did measure a couple jackets I had that were both labeled as size 46 and one was 24" p2p while the other was 25". Just natural variation I suppose. 
Any input appreciated.
Regards,
Jedidiah


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've been doing this a while, and the best bet for eBay — Etsy — Thrift Exchange etc. is to measure the jacket that fits you best and rely on those numbers.

Even then there is still uncertainty, but at least you'll be in the ballpark.

O'Connell's is good about answering questions by email.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Measurements vary by manufacturer and style. I wear a Hickey Freeman 44L or 46L depending on the cut. Chest measurement varies. HF Canterbury or Legacy models have 47-48 chest while Madison has a much smaller 46 chest. Pants vary too. Canterbury and Legacy come with 39 pants while Madison has 38 pants.

Gotta know your size and style when buying used off the internet.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You shouldn't have to "interpret" anything when it comes to measurements--measured properly, a garment is what it is, regardless of what the tag says. Ebay is a crap shoot, in my experience--I have seen jackets listed with shoulders narrower than chests. I would deal only with experienced sellers whose measurement listings (you can usually tell) reflect knowledge of how to measure a jacket. It's very possible to screw up a measurement by, for instance, not laying down a jacket properly or, horrors, using a metal tape measure.

I'm of the school that says that a jacket should be four inches larger than actual chest measurement, thus, someone who wears a size 44 jacket wears a jacket that measures 24 inches pit-to-pit. There is another school that says, no, a 44 jacket measures 23 inches pit-to-pit. Manufacturers can't agree: The O'Connell's and J. Press suits/sport coats I have are 44's and fit fine; a J. Crew suit in 44 is too snug, as are many RL's.

Really, though, the size is irrelevant. The measurement is what counts. And if there is any question as to an online seller's competence, you would do well to steer clear.


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out the difference between 38-40 (Medium) and 42 (Medium). I saw a jacket (two of the same kind) where one seller selling a medium size labeled it 38-40 in size (sells in mass production), and another seller selling the same kind labeled a medium 42 in size (selling on e-bay). The seller selling the medium 38-40 labeled a 40-42 as large. Would a 38-40 medium be the same as 42 medium? What's the difference?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Read the above: Find a jacket that fits you and compare those measurements to the offered goods. Now, repeat this a gazillion times, because that's how many times it has been discussed here. 
The tag size--42, 44, medium, large, etc.--is completely irrelevant.



chubbycheeks said:


> I'm trying to figure out the difference between 38-40 (Medium) and 42 (Medium). I saw a jacket (two of the same kind) where one seller selling a medium size labeled it 38-40 in size (sells in mass production), and another seller selling the same kind labeled a medium 42 in size (selling on e-bay). The seller selling the medium 38-40 labeled a 40-42 as large. Would a 38-40 medium be the same as 42 medium? What's the difference?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Uh, your response is completely out of line. If a seller doesn't provide measurements and doesn't respond to messages and you come here seeking a solution, well, I just don't know what to say.

Finally, it goes without saying that folks on this forum don't use language like this, nor did I appreciate what you wrote in a not-for-public-consumption message to me. Getting banned after two posts is not a record, but just barely. But worth bragging about, nonetheless.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been doing this, and it seems to work. I measured all my suits and coats and then only shop on Ebay for things that are close fits. So far, so good, although in one instance the suit sleeves were significantly shorter than what was listed by the seller, so I returned it. The other issue is to get an idea of which measurements are more important. Sleeves can be adjusted to some extent, but not shoulders. Length can be shortened a little, but it's expensive. Anyway, there are lots of articles about fit on the web that go into such details.

I should add that I just scored two sweet sport coats, one a Hickey Canterbury and the other a Brooks, for $40 and $50 respectively. Buying used has its disadvantages, and you'll end up returning some items. But at these prices, nothing else makes sense.



Patrick06790 said:


> I've been doing this a while, and the best bet for eBay - Etsy - Thrift Exchange etc. is to measure the jacket that fits you best and rely on those numbers.
> 
> Even then there is still uncertainty, but at least you'll be in the ballpark.
> 
> O'Connell's is good about answering questions by email.


----------



## erutio (Dec 15, 2011)

Online shopping is great these days, but suits are one of those items where you really should try it on before buying. That said, I can understand the need to buy online, especially when you find a good deal or something on ebay you like.

I just wanted to echo what tocqueville and others have already said. Measure one of your own suits, the best fitting ones, and go off of those measurements. In fact, I would measure at least 3 or 4 of your suits, so that you can develop an understanding of how slight differences in measurements end up fitting on you when you wear them.

I would also add, get your measurements down and stick by them. I have been tempted many times by jackets or suits online, that were just off slightly in some measurements (maybe by an inch or so), thinking I can alter them. But there is only so much a tailor, even a good one, can do, and I ended up sorely disappointed. So if something is not perfect, forget about it...be patient, the next deal will come along.


----------

